# Supper yogurt/smoothie



## Rpatz (Mar 1, 2015)

This is what il eat before bed when I don't fancy plain cottage cheese..

150g 0% greek yogurt

150g 0% cottage cheese

15 almonds

Small handful frozen berry's

Mp choc flavour drops to taste (optional)

Chuck all in blender/hand blender and blend smooth

30g protein

10/20 carb (fruit dependant)

9g fat


----------

